# Bees setting up housekeeping at sis's front door



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

My sister lives in Springdale Arkansas. Some honey bees are building a comb above her front door. She was going to spray them with hair spray to get rid of them but I ask her to please give a beekeeper a chance to come get them instead.

Does anyone live in that area? If you are interested in helping her to rid her entrance of honey bees please follow this link.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Spinner said:


> My sister lives in Springdale Arkansas. Some honey bees are building a comb above her front door. She was going to spray them with hair spray to get rid of them but I ask her to please give a beekeeper a chance to come get them instead.
> 
> Does anyone live in that area? If you are interested in helping her to rid her entrance of honey bees please follow this link.


Post it on craigs list for fastest and best chance of a response.

Wade


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

The "follow this link" is a link to a craigs list post that gives her phone number. Keeping my fingers crossed someone will save the bees as they are needed for pollination. I don't want her to kill them, but at the same time I can understand her reluctance to have them living at her front door.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Do a google search key words *Your state bee keepers who collect swarms*. should find a list of bee keepers and phone numbers to call.

This is an example on what you will see if you did Michigan.
The list is by counties.
http://sembabees.org/toplevelpages/swarm.html


 Al


----------



## GeoCitizen (Feb 24, 2014)

Until you find a beekeeper to remove the swarm, tell you sister they probably won't bother her. Those bees are so worried about the task at hand they will pay her little heed...unless of course she keeps slamming the door every time she goes in and out.

I have hornets building out a beautiful football shaped hive about 10' from my door entrance. I give them every bit of that 10' and so far we've been peacefully coexisting. I'm hoping we make it to winter together and then I'll take down the hive. Unlike honeybees that store food and create their own environment to get through the winter, the hornet queen starts anew.


----------

